# spanish nie



## ben&dawn (Dec 3, 2014)

hello my name is dawn and need some advice on a nie ive been told so many stories i dont no what to do.i went out to spain for a couple of months to search for a job and lucky found one starting next year in February.

Does anybody know the best way to get my nie number from england?????

many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ben&dawn said:


> hello my name is dawn and need some advice on a nie ive been told so many stories i dont no what to do.i went out to spain for a couple of months to search for a job and lucky found one starting next year in February.
> 
> Does anybody know the best way to get my nie number from england?????
> 
> many thanks


I presume that as you are coming to Spain to work, then you will be living here permanently.

In that case, you will actually require a "certificate of registration" or residencia as it's sometimes known - this will also give you your NIE.

You can get just an NIE from the UK but you will then have to go through much the same process (and expense) when you get here - so just wait 'till you get here.


If you look in the FAQ section of this forum, the entire process is documented.


----------



## ben&dawn (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi yes i will be coming out and living and working there full time, I cant find the full process in FAQ ? 

Can you help what is the full process, I am new on here and while in spain i applied for everything but what i needed which was an NIE, 

I came home with a "Nota de empadronamiento"
and a Padron municipal de habitantes ?

What are these lol any ideas ?

i am really stuck and have been told about 7 different things in the last 2 weeks !

i have also been told the law has changed recently ?? and everyone else said No it hasn't

I need some help PLEASE


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

Top of the page


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ben&dawn said:


> Hi yes i will be coming out and living and working there full time, I cant find the full process in FAQ ?
> 
> Can you help what is the full process, I am new on here and while in spain i applied for everything but what i needed which was an NIE,
> 
> ...


the last time the rules changed was in 2012, so not so very recently

snikpoh means that the info is in the first post in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, which I see Relyat has given you, not the forum FAQs

since you don't yet live here you shouldn't have registered on the padrón - this could cause you problems when you do move here, so you need to get that cancelled - you'd need to go back to the office & say that you don't live here & need to be removed from the list - insist if they don't want to do it


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> since you don't yet live here you shouldn't have registered on the padrón - this could cause you problems when you do move here, so you need to get that cancelled - you'd need to go back to the office & say that you don't live here & need to be removed from the list - insist if they don't want to do it


That seems to vary with each municipality. 

I know of several where holiday property owners are actively encouraged to sign on the Padron, as the town then gets something like 100 euros for each person so registered. 

I have never known it to a problem when one signs on the EU Citizens Register, but as I said it may vary


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> That seems to vary with each municipality.
> 
> I know of several where holiday property owners are actively encouraged to sign on the Padron, as the town then gets something like 100 euros for each person so registered.
> 
> I have never known it to a problem when one signs on the EU Citizens Register, but as I said it may vary


That may be so but, as you very well know, it's wrong!

Madrid has been clamping down on this for a number of years now!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> That may be so but, as you very well know, it's wrong!
> 
> Madrid has been clamping down on this for a number of years now!


Sorry but I know no such thing. I have no idea what Madrid is doing and I do not really care; it may be that municipality which is wrong. 

I do not believe the towns which I know have for years been encouraging all property owners to register, so they have funds to help provide policing, schools, medial facilities, and other public services in general, would do so if it was illegal.

And as I said. in 15 years, I have never known it to a problem when people come to register on the EU Register.

If you would like to take it up with the towns I have mentioned and the police, please PM me and I will be most happy to provide you with the details.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Sorry but I know no such thing. I have no idea what Madrid is doing and I do not really care; it may be that municipality which is wrong.
> 
> I do not believe the towns which I know have for years been encouraging all property owners to register, so they have funds to help provide policing, schools, medial facilities, and other public services in general, would do so if it was illegal.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you and Snikpoh are making a valid point Any where else your views would be appropriate. 
I think you may only be confusing the OP. Sometimes KISS, is the correct way to proceed. IMHO.

Derek


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ben&dawn said:


> hello my name is dawn and need some advice on a nie ive been told so many stories i dont no what to do.i went out to spain for a couple of months to search for a job and lucky found one starting next year in February.
> 
> Does anybody know the best way to get my nie number from england?????
> 
> many thanks


Congratulations on finding a job! 

Your best advice is to wait till you are here, then pop along to the nearest national police station that has an Oficina de Extranjeros (the department that issues NIEs). There is a list here.

Página oficial de la DGP-Comisaría General de Extranjería y Fronteras

You will need to complete the application form EX15, which can be downloaded here (click "Descargar PDF").

Número de Identificación de Extranjeros - NIE

Also take your contract of employment, passport and any other paperwork you have acquired.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> That may be so but, as you very well know, it's wrong!
> 
> Madrid has been clamping down on this for a number of years now!


Not worth de-registering now though, as the OP will be moving here permanently soon.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> That seems to vary with each municipality.
> 
> I know of several where holiday property owners are actively encouraged to sign on the Padron, as the town then gets something like 100 euros for each person so registered.
> 
> I have never known it to a problem when one signs on the EU Citizens Register, but as I said it may vary





larryzx said:


> Sorry but I know no such thing. I have no idea what Madrid is doing and I do not really care; it may be that municipality which is wrong.
> 
> I do not believe the towns which I know have for years been encouraging all property owners to register, so they have funds to help provide policing, schools, medial facilities, and other public services in general, would do so if it was illegal.
> 
> ...


yes some towns have in the past & maybe still do encourage non-resident property owners to be on the padrón

however it's very simple - the padrón is a list of RESIDENTS - not property owners

for the purposes of the padrón that means someone who spends the majority of the year in the town regardless of any legal status

& yes the towns would do it even though it's illegal - they get money for each resident after all - or perhaps they don't realise the problems it can cause for non-residents

this from Â¿QuÃ© es el empadronamiento? which is an official EU website



> *El padrón municipal es el registro administrativo donde figuran todos los vecinos que viven o residen habitualmente en ese municipio. Sus datos son una prueba de la residencia  en el municipio. Según la ley toda persona que viva en España tiene la obligación de empadronarse en el municipio donde resida.*


translation : 



> The padrón is the administrative record showing *all those** who live or are habitually resident **in the municipality*. Their details are proof of residence in the town. By law every person living in Spain is obliged to register with *the municipality** where they live*.


I don't think it can be any clearer than that


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes some towns have in the past & maybe still do encourage non-resident property owners to be on the padrón
> 
> however it's very simple - the padrón is a list of RESIDENTS - not property owners
> 
> ...



Thank you, I really appreciate your totally necessary patronising reply. However, having researched the internet, it does not reflect what is actually happening on the ground, especially in areas with significant foreign holiday property ownership.

If one is registered on the padron they often enjoy big discounts (30% in my town) on town hall taxes, IBI, Basura, etc and even on Plus Valir Tax when they sell. 

So do as others do, or do as some say.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your totally necessary patronising reply. However, having researched the internet, it does not reflect what is actually happening on the ground, especially in areas with significant foreign holiday property ownership.
> 
> If one is registered on the padron they often enjoy big discounts (30% in my town) on town hall taxes, IBI, Basura, etc and even on Plus Valir Tax when they sell.
> 
> So do as others do, or do as some say.



Or, do things correctly and legally!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Or, do things correctly and legally!


Providing you do not lie about your situation, i.e. you truthfully say you do not not live in Spain but have holiday home here, if they choose to put you on the padron then that is their decision. How the word 'resident' is interpreted can have different meanings. For example a person who has a residence in Spain may be seen as a resident, albeit that they do not reside permanently in Spain. 

From the town's point of view, if they have x number of properties in a town they require x amount of funding to pay for the essential services. If they have few on the Padon they will receive little in subsidies from central government, thus local taxes must be higher. 

It can hardly be described as 'not correct and legal' especially when town halls show on their web pages, advertising and even in radio advertising, that you do not even have to be legally in Spain in order to register and enjoy the privileges, that registration bring both you and the town.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I was told by a solicitor yesterday that as part of the residencia process, obviously income had to be adequate, which I'm sure it would be and also coming into a Spanish bank and as part of that you needed 6 months of statements to show this. I bow down to others with superior knowledge but this might be a factor when applying for residencia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Providing you do not lie about your situation, i.e. you truthfully say you do not not live in Spain but have holiday home here, if they choose to put you on the padron then that is their decision. How the word 'resident' is interpreted can have different meanings. For example a person who has a residence in Spain may be seen as a resident, albeit that they do not reside permanently in Spain.
> 
> From the town's point of view, if they have x number of properties in a town they require x amount of funding to pay for the essential services. If they have few on the Padon they will receive little in subsidies from central government, thus local taxes must be higher.
> 
> It can hardly be described as 'not correct and legal' especially when town halls show on their web pages, advertising and even in radio advertising, that you do not even have to be legally in Spain in order to register and enjoy the privileges, that registration bring both you and the town.


yes that's the ayto's decision & they want the money & why wouldn't they accept you - but it can & quite possibly will cause problems for the non-resident if they later become resident - or even sooner, since for the address to be your habitual residence you'd by default also be tax resident with all that entails - & yes, the different departments do communicate

the guardia in my town have been checking at properties to see if people are actually living here - if they are & not on the padrón &/or registered as resident then they have been given a deadline by which to register - or remove themselves from teh padrón if they don't live here

letters are routinely sent out to properties for people to go to the ayto to confirm that they are resident - clearly if they don't live there, there's a good chance they won't get the letter & will therefore be removed from the padrón - this is due to a directive from Madrid because it had become clear that many towns were claiming money for people who no longer lived there or indeed never had

'illegal' residents _sin papeles _can indeed register on the padrón - & should - they just have to be LIVING HERE - it could simply be that they are awaiting the outcome of their residency application



it is simply_* incorrect*_ to say that non-residents should be on the padrón - they shouldn't - that's the law

& yes - we all know that some aytos are happy to & even encourage non-residents to register - _* but it is wrong*_ & even potentially fraudulent, because by registering on the padrón you are declaring that the address you give is your habitual residence - ie. where you live most of the year









on this forum we strive to ensure that _correct _information is given & that members aren't encouraged to do anything illegal
any further posts encouraging members to do so will be removed & action taken against whoever posts it


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I think this has had enough airing and must be becoming boring to many who do not appreciate the fine differences of the argument. We both have considerable experience and as we cannot agree, we can only agree to differ.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I think this has had enough airing and must be becoming boring to many who do not appreciate the fine differences of the argument. We both have considerable experience and as we cannot agree, we can only agree to differ.


 it's simple - stop posting incorrect info & we'll all stop having to correct you


----------



## ben&dawn (Dec 3, 2014)

thank you all for your help,i have also been told i can get a temporary nie is this true if so how often do you have to renew it ???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ben&dawn said:


> thank you all for your help,i have also been told i can get a temporary nie is this true if so how often do you have to renew it ???


AFAIK you only get one temporary and that lasts for 3 months. After that you have to prove income and healthcare provision (usually by way of an employment contract), then you get NIE/Residencia

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> AFAIK you only get one temporary and that lasts for 3 months. After that you have to prove income and healthcare provision (usually by way of an employment contract), then you get NIE/Residencia
> 
> Jo xxx


just to clarify

it isn't a 'temporary NIE' - there's no such thing

they will issue a NIE to a non-resident - the certificate the NIE (that's the *Número de Indentidad de Extranjero - *the actual NUMBER ) is on will have a 3 month lifespan

genuine non-residents can get a copy as often as they require one

if you are living in Spain or planning to it's much simpler to just register as resident & you get the NIE issued at the same time


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> just to clarify
> 
> it isn't a 'temporary NIE' - there's no such thing
> 
> ...


(.... as per post #2)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> (.... as per post #2)


we do seem to have come full circle don't we


----------

